# Maxtor HDD klingelt wie Telefon.



## Experience1986 (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi, 

Eine Maxtor 120GB (6Y120LO) eines freundes klingelt seit heute von einem eigenem Lautsprecher in der HDD. 

Er hat nach eigenen Angaben den PC hinten am Netzteil ausgeschaltet und nach ein paar Stunden wieder eingeschaltet. 

Seite dem klingelt die Platte beim booten und Sie wird vom System auch nicht erkannt. 

Woran liegt es? 
Gibt es noch Rettung?


----------



## Eyewitness (29. Oktober 2003)

Einschicken und für das beste hoffen. Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt, aber ich denke nicht, daß von der Platte noch viel übrig ist.


----------



## Experience1986 (29. Oktober 2003)

Naja, ich mein auf der Platte sind vertrauliche Daten, bzw. Daten die am besten niemand, auser Freunde, zu sehen bekommen sollten.

Weist ja wie das ist.


----------

